# Installed new power supply, getting black screen



## Bioh4x (Mar 15, 2011)

So for the past few months my desktop machine has been randomly rebooting, never staying on for more than an hour(same on both xp and linux) Now this was an old 250w PSU that i had ripped out of a dell machine after my original psu died, but continued to serve it purpose for me for about a year without any problems. So I figure it could be a PSU issue and order a new one, Diablotek DA Series 400-Watt ATX Power Supply PSDA400 is what I choose mainly due to price, as I'm not looking to spend a lot just to get my old machine back up and running. 

So I get it and plug it all in, power it up, all fans and lights go on, but there is no beep followed by screen/usb response, it just stays black and response less. At first I thought it might be the video card as i noticed the the fan on it wasn't spinning(due to some big bits of dust which i took care of) got a nice clean video card now but that wasn't it, also tried onboard graphics to verify that it wasn't the gpu as it showed nothing as well. Is there some reason that installing a new PSU would result in this? I'm thinking maybe it could a faulty PSU as i put the old one back in and it worked fine. Does the fact that the psu/cpu/gpu fans/lights all turn on necessarily mean that the PSU is working fine?

This is mobo: TForce 6100-939 

Thanks in advance to anyone that can give me some insight ray:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> Does the fact that the psu/cpu/gpu fans/lights all turn on necessarily mean that the PSU is working fine?


No, It just mean that the components are getting some power but may not be sufficient power.

The PSU that you installed is very low quality and could be your problem.

I understand wanting to save money but understand you usually get what you pay for. There are better options.

If everything was connected (including the 4-pin ATX ) then you most likely have

a faulty/insufficient PSU.

What graphics card do you have installed?


----------



## Bioh4x (Mar 15, 2011)

*GeForce 7600GT 256MB *

Don't think it could be insufficient power because it's rated at 150w more than the previous one, and I tried it tried it without harddrives or disc drives connected at one point


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Below is the manufacturer requirements for your card



> A 350W PCI Express compliant system power supply (with 12V current rating of 20A or more)
> A PCI Express compliant motherboard. A vacant x16 PCI Express slot


From what I can find your PSU only has 15A on the +12V (look at label on the side)

Remove the graphics card and attempt to boot with the onboard grahics.

Either way if the old PSU will boot the system then the issue clearly lies with the

new PSU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu you bought is straight up junk 

the link you gave shows only 12amps available on the 12v line

you need to see 40 listed on the label


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^. The PSU is the very last place to consider cutting costs.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Diablotek PSU = Absolute JUNK!


----------

